# "erotic weight gain and fantasy issues..."



## jack (Aug 16, 2007)

So, the Weight Board is going through a change or whatever, and it's supposed to be safe to talk about honest feeder/feedee issues here...

Well, here's a question. And I'm curious about the fantasy aspect of this question only.

A quick search on deviantart.com shows page after page after page by dozens of different artists of immobile women and some immobile men.

So, as far as your personal feeder/feedee fantasies go, is immobility a part of it? And if not immobility, hyper-fattness (like a fantasy about being so fat that if it were to happen in real life, immobility would be part of it, but since it's a fantasy, you can do whatever you want)?

People often bring this question up, and _nobody_ ever says they're into it.

But obviously people are into it. Otherwise there wouldn't be so many weight gain comics about it.

P.S. Sorry if there's a discussion about this going on already. I didn't see one.


----------



## jack (Aug 16, 2007)

Woah.

I just noticed that it says "fat sexuality" instead of "fantasy issues."

So maybe this thread isn't appropriate here anymore?


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

I just now had a very nice O while fantasizing about being a veritable mountain of flesh. 

Yes, it's hot as a fantasy.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

a very good point, j.! even in the library here, there are (or used to be if i am remembering correctly) dozens of stories that feature immobility.

personally, it has crept into my fantasies before.. but it's pretty rare and hasn't happened lately. my max fantasy weight usually tops out somewhere around 450-550 pounds. sometimes, it's even lower. i think this is partly because there are people who are my height and weight 450 and even more who live normal lives.. so it's extra hot because although it is in fact a fantasy, it could be a reality as well.. Where immobility never could be.


----------



## jack (Aug 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I just now had a very nice O while fantasizing about being a veritable mountain of flesh.
> 
> Yes, it's hot as a fantasy.



See, I can't even tell if this is serious or sarcastic.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 16, 2007)

No, I'm honestly not, but that's probably because I've almost based my interest on people first and art, etc. that depicts that sort of thing second. For my fantasy, mobility is essential.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 16, 2007)

jack said:


> See, I can't even tell if this is serious or sarcastic.



Considering the source, I'd say serious!


----------



## JustMe (Aug 16, 2007)

I am new. I perfer to start off with small replies, not a here I am thread. (Do not sidetrack, please.)


jack said:


> So, as far as your personal feeder/feedee fantasies go, is immobility a part of it?


Immobility for it's own sake is not part of 'it', but more of a result of fanticising fat that much or far. Nor does it help the fantasy. It might hinder it, but that depends on setting.


jack said:


> And if not immobility, hyper-fattness?


It is mostly of this kind. If reality is mixed into the fantasy, then I would at least contend that be because a size or shape type of physical restriction rather than a health, mental, or other deteriorating condition.

Since fantasy is temporary, some might not think of immobility issues of some pictures when viewing. Often, I do not.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not a feeder, but I'm pretty sure what I'm about to say is at least somewhat accurate (Correct me if it isn't):

Feederism itself has no set bound as to what is off limits in regards to a weight goal.. There are many people that dwell in it on so many levels, and while it might seem uncommon for a feeder/feedee to not think about immobility on some level: A lot of them do. I've known feeders that say anything past x weight/ability is disgusting, and I've known others that fantasize of making a thin woman blossom into an ssbbw.

You do have the subsets of Feeder/Encourager too. I think it depends on the person whether they truly see immobility or "Hyper-Fatness" as a potential goal, or if they just look at it on a fantasy level.


----------



## MissPiggySue (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that immobility is something that most ssbbws know is a possibility. So it may be that fantasy is something we can use to play with that fear. Too Freudian? Well, how about this: It's a heck of a way to play out a bdsm fantasy and still get to eat!  I'm serious. Honest.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

jack said:


> See, I can't even tell if this is serious or sarcastic.



Trust me, every bit of it was serious.

I love the Weight Board. I want to see it grow (pun intended!), so I have decided to dedicate myself to being honest and forthcoming and UNABASHED about what I say here. Besides, fat is hot. :kiss2:


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

You may be right. Dan said something similar to this in another thread, but as a woman who is and has always been quite fat (I was 330 lbs by the time I was 16), true immobility has always scared me. 



MissPiggySue said:


> I think that immobility is something that most ssbbws know is a possibility. So it may be that fantasy is something we can use to play with that fear. Too Freudian? Well, how about this: It's a heck of a way to play out a bdsm fantasy and still get to eat!  I'm serious. Honest.



The thing that took me the longest (and I am blessed that it wasn't really long at all) to come to terms with is knowing where my fantasies end and my realities begin and that that line is important and valid. All my life, I have had fantasies about things that couldn't possibly be true or real, but when it came to fat and getting fatter, NO WAY. This was a response to how I thought I was supposed to be and what I thought I was supposed to enjoy.

I'm beyond all that and I've let the inherent guilt slip away from me. I am whatever I am at whatever size--and whoever I am, too. And I damn well mean to enjoy it--some parts in reality and others in fantasy (Which I always think of as 'fatassy.' ) including the idea of being so large I can't move. I don't want it in real life, but damn if it isn't hot as a thought.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2007)

jack said:


> Woah.
> 
> I just noticed that it says "fat sexuality" instead of "fantasy issues."
> 
> So maybe this thread isn't appropriate here anymore?



Yes it was recenty changed to spell out fat sexuality, but fantasy is part of fat sexuality and weight gain and is still a focus of the Weight Board. You've posted in the right place, jack.

And GREAT topic!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 16, 2007)

jack said:


> I'm curious about the fantasy aspect of this question only.So, as far as your personal feeder/feedee fantasies go, is immobility a part of it? And if not immobility, hyper-fattness (like a fantasy about being so fat that if it were to happen in real life, immobility would be part of it, but since it's a fantasy, you can do whatever you want)?


*
Absolutely NOT a fantasy for me (a wanna be FEEDER..just eternally seeking some sweet beautiful boy to become a BHM with my assistance and love and care) :eat2: 

HOWEVER, many boys/men I talk to, that want to gain, are very much turned on by the idea of TOTAL IMMOBILITY. Me..i just love me a big fat boy...2-3x me is rocking....4-5x...getting what *MIGHT* be unmanagable, and personally..I want to live and enjoy life fully, go to restaurants, fly, etc and have him comfortable and ENJOYING LIFE with me, side by side ... :smitten: 

*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 16, 2007)

surely i've fantasized about it. it is extremely hot to imagine myself getting so fat and heavy that i can't even get up anymore, i just need to be rolled around and fed. but i know it's something that will just have to stay that if i want to have a "normal" life.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes being immobile in really hot to some but being Mobile but still overweight is an exception.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 17, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I just now had a very nice O while fantasizing about being a veritable mountain of flesh.
> 
> Yes, it's hot as a fantasy.



'tis indeed a HOT hot fantasy. imagining my girl getting that big gets me up in the morning...and at night...


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 17, 2007)

hot fantasy, terrible reality. here's the deal, folks: don't do it, because then it will no longer be a fantasy. you follow? if the fantasy remains unattainable then it also remains hot. you'll never have to know the joy of a bedpan when it's strictly roleplay/teasing. which brings me to the curiosity: bdsm feedee folks! have any of you ever done like, "immobility play" for a weekend or a day or something? i guess being tied to the bed. or simply not breaking the "rules" is what i mean. or is that too lame, being immobile for a day or so?


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't think it sounds lame, but in my case it's all about the flesh and the immobility is merely a side effect. I want the rolls of fat, man. And lots of them. Ya know?



dan ex machina said:


> hot fantasy, terrible reality. here's the deal, folks: don't do it, because then it will no longer be a fantasy. you follow? if the fantasy remains unattainable then it also remains hot. you'll never have to know the joy of a bedpan when it's strictly roleplay/teasing. which brings me to the curiosity: bdsm feedee folks! have any of you ever done like, "immobility play" for a weekend or a day or something? i guess being tied to the bed. or simply not breaking the "rules" is what i mean. or is that too lame, being immobile for a day or so?


----------



## Midori (Aug 17, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> hot fantasy, terrible reality. here's the deal, folks: don't do it, because then it will no longer be a fantasy. you follow? if the fantasy remains unattainable then it also remains hot. you'll never have to know the joy of a bedpan when it's strictly roleplay/teasing. which brings me to the curiosity: bdsm feedee folks! have any of you ever done like, "immobility play" for a weekend or a day or something? i guess being tied to the bed. or simply not breaking the "rules" is what i mean. or is that too lame, being immobile for a day or so?



~reads the question and hems and haws ... then steps out of the shadows again and raises my hand~ Ummm hi, i'm midori and i'm a bdsm'er who has had experience with food control but NOT for the express pupose of weight gain ... more as an outward manifestation or experience of -our- reality. 

I have been tied to the bed for several days and hand fed then but again, not as a simulation of immobility due to size but rather as an obedience exercise and a really hot weekend of sexual torture. ~laughs~ And NO ... I don't mean literal torture so please don't anyone get sqwicked out! 

The great thing about fantasy roleplay is that it's NOT reality so you are only limited by the extent of your imagination. The difficult thing when you are talking about experiential BDSM and stuff like that is ... most of the time you want more. Unless you find something that just freaks you and isn't your -thing- at all ... you may start out with the baby steps but will usually end up wanting more ... for me ... wanting to be pushed further. I'm not saying that there aren't limits ... I'm saying I tend to hunger for the push so who knows where an unchecked feeder or weight gain enthusaist could led me without the brakes. 

So for me it goes back to trusting my -partner- or Dom to be specific to be haivng my best interests at the heart of our relationship. On more than one occassion in the past I've begged for something in the throes of the moment or in a period in my life that ultimately wouldn't have been great for me either physically or emotionally. Luckily I wasn't the one in charge of deciding if it would happen or not. Such a symbiotic and trust essential thing. 

Short answer after the long ramble - do I think it would be too tame to do immobility play in the BDSM context? Not at first ... but if it really lit a fire ... LOOK OUT! No telling where I'd want to go with it. ~grins~

&#9834;midori


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 17, 2007)

Immobility usually remains in the fantasy realm for me. But I can certainly see it as an interesting state to not only attain but to maintain, ultimately, if I was in that sort of a relationship I would not only want to fulfill the fantasy (in my experience, fulfilling a fantasy-realistic ones, be they at that-is infinitely more satisfying than just continuing to fantasize) but maintain it as well. Logically you could achieve the size that is usually required for immobility but maintain general health and forestall immobility almost indefinitely. 
So I guess that means, for me, immobility is something that comes with being that big and glorious and sensual, not the focus of the fantasy itself.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 17, 2007)

GREAT topic!

*Immobility:* In fantasy, sometimes. In reality never. The idea of being *that big* is a turn on and has been part of my fantasies. Maybe not to the point of immobility, but to the point where walking is a hindrence and the possibility of getting stuck in a doorway is very real. Of course with fantasy there is no knee pain, no bed sores, no health problems, etc. That's why it's a great fantasy and not something to be played out real life. If I ever hit 400 I don't plan to exceed it much farther because in real life I'm pretty active and I enjoy traveling etc. So much of life and the world left to see other than the inside walls of a room. As was already mentioned I think part of the attraction for me is the domination/submission aspect, which brings me to...

*Tied to the bed and fed:* This is my biggest fantasy. I've written about it, thought it all out, and it's something I would enjoy very much. I want to be handcuffed or otherwise restrained and first denied food with it just out of reach, and then have it fed to me until I'm so full I cannot move. HUGE turn on. It's gonna happen some day soon. 

~Aurora


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 18, 2007)

If the world were perfect, women who are turned on at the prospect of being bigger would plump up some when horny, get even bigger once "things begin", and as things get going become huuuge, then after, er, the horny-ness is "released," they magically shrink back down their normal, manageable size.

Am I right?


----------



## DrFeeder (Sep 18, 2007)

...women would get as fat as they wanted and maybe even fatter than that just to see what it was like; but at any point they could take a pill that would make them perfectly slender in a short time (it would even shrink all that extra skin). 

And then of course, they could get fat all over again...

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 18, 2007)

Also note the above two posts (or at least mine) have the stipulation that the skin is miraculously not affected negatively by the rapid gain and loss.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 18, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> If the world were perfect, women who are turned on at the prospect of being bigger would plump up some when horny, get even bigger once "things begin", and as things get going become huuuge, then after, er, the horny-ness is "released," they magically shrink back down their normal, manageable size.
> 
> Am I right?



I love this. What a great thought!!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love this. What a great thought!!



Except for when you suddenly become a bit flustered in public and end up blocking half the street.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> hot fantasy, terrible reality. here's the deal, folks: don't do it, because then it will no longer be a fantasy. you follow? if the fantasy remains unattainable then it also remains hot. you'll never have to know the joy of a bedpan when it's strictly roleplay/teasing. which brings me to the curiosity: bdsm feedee folks! have any of you ever done like, "immobility play" for a weekend or a day or something? i guess being tied to the bed. or simply not breaking the "rules" is what i mean. or is that too lame, being immobile for a day or so?



Wow, I never saw this thread! Yeah I've done this before now that I think of it. Several times in fact. I spent whole weekends lying on the couch and having my meals and stuff fetched and fixed for me. It wasn't a conscious "Let's do this!" kind of thing or a BDSM expereince -- more a lazy slovenly weekend watching movies and being fondled and catered to where I didn't have to do anything. He liked doing this sort of thing and I liked lying around so it worked out well. I did get up at times to go to the bathroom and once to run to the window when we heard the cops coming to break up a party next door. Each time I did though I swear it was like getting out of a swimming pool. Lying around all day, when you get up you feel heavier and dizzy which itself was a turn on for both of us. I suppose the safe word was, "Okay, 'at's enough, I gotta get up from here."


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Also note the above two posts (or at least mine) have the stipulation that the skin is miraculously not affected negatively by the rapid gain and loss.



That's what I'M saying. I'd be totally on board for that.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 18, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> hot fantasy, terrible reality. here's the deal, folks: don't do it, because then it will no longer be a fantasy. you follow? if the fantasy remains unattainable then it also remains hot. you'll never have to know the joy of a bedpan when it's strictly roleplay/teasing. which brings me to the curiosity: bdsm feedee folks! have any of you ever done like, "immobility play" for a weekend or a day or something? i guess being tied to the bed. or simply not breaking the "rules" is what i mean. or is that too lame, being immobile for a day or so?



I agree, the fantasy is there partly to titillate. For example, there are SCORES of men (myself included) who love the breast inflation fantasy, where (either through magical, chemical or surgical means) women get breasts to grow to the point where they are a) immobile, b) giant milk factories, c) superpowered heroes (e.g., Shirtless Girl), or some combination thereof. Most women would tell you (esp. those with very large chests) that while the idea of breast worship is a fantasy, the reality of dealing with Ultra Mega Mega Boobies scary. It's an entirely different kind of flying...altogether.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Except for when you suddenly become a bit flustered in public and end up blocking half the street.



Yes, that would be a bit of a problem. 

However, it would be excellent if that happened unexpectedly while at home on a weekend afternoon... :eat2:

Ah, I love my daydreams. :smitten:


----------



## jack (Sep 19, 2007)

There's another thread on this topic going on here now.

But I really wonder, _so many_ are _so quick_ when a thread like this pops up to say "not me."

Very few actually talk about it openly, despite the fact that it is obviously a big part of _fantasy_ for a number of people.

So, not to be a hypocrite, but I'm not into it. BUT I think that there should be a safe place for people who _are_ into it to discuss it openly and intelligently. And if this isn't the place for that, where is?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Except for when you suddenly become a bit flustered in public and end up blocking half the street.



Well it seems fair, since men have had to deal with the embarrassing (?) problem of having their excitement "show" when in public. Perhaps this would be just desserts.

Hmm...dessert!

Sorry, back to what I was saying...I think it's an interestingt way to see if you've struck a chord with someone you're flirting with. If she looks a little...puffier?...you're doing well


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't remember where it went, and I don't care to go find it, but I responded to another thread on feederism a while ago.

Basically, my only problem with the concept of feederism is that people automatically assume weight gain is a given goal. Strictly speaking, feederism is merely the act of gaining sexual pleasure from feeding someone. It's a much more common "fetish" than it might seem, particularly since it can be argued that anyone who enjoys/is happiest when cooking for/feeding people, they are exhibiting feederish tendencies, whether active or passive.

By that token, I should (and would) get aroused simply by coaxing a young lady into gorging herself on salad greens. See a woman eat her way through an entire head of lettuce like an apple. Very low calorie consumption there, but still a significant quantity of food. Feeding a lovely woman grapes, a gentle, pacifistic approach... equally arousing.

Generally, I'm happy in fantasies so long as the woman eats, and doesn't care that she's a little overweight, so long as she's happy and healthy. Then again, that's a somewhat realistic fantasy.

For completely unrealistic, I enjoy feeding a woman much more than a human can normally eat, repeatedly, making her nice and fat, lots of softness to enjoy.

So I suppose in true hardcore fantasies I enjoy WG Feederism, but in more normal ones, just classic passive feederism is enough.


----------



## MissPiggySue (Sep 20, 2007)

My fantasies are primarily centered around eating, particularly being hand fed. But my reality is that I have always dearly loved to eat. I always thought it was sad that I mainly had to feed myself. In fact, my dead hubbie used to accuse me of making love to my food. But alas, he was not happy with that. If only he had realized that if he had participated, I would have ravished him regularly in ways he could not even imagine. :eat2: 

In any case, I think that if your fantasy is centers around eating and/or being fed, it is also likely that you will be fatter when it's all said and done, even if the weight gain was accidental, just a logical consequence of the preceeding fantasies. I didn't get to be 440 lbs. because I hated food.

Would that I had known someone like you in my younger, more nubile days... I would have plowed through 10 heads of lettuce a night! Or even 10 bags of caramels. Maybe only 5 pizzas. 

lydia s. 

View attachment chemise72.jpg


----------



## Koldun (Sep 25, 2007)

Question for the room: Immobile Fantasy - suddenly immobile over the period of a few minutes (a la Violet B in Willy Wonka) or immobility coming slowly after months of eating?


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 29, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Absolutely NOT a fantasy for me (a wanna be FEEDER..just eternally seeking some sweet beautiful boy to become a BHM with my assistance and love and care) :eat2:
> 
> HOWEVER, many boys/men I talk to, that want to gain, are very much turned on by the idea of TOTAL IMMOBILITY. Me..i just love me a big fat boy...2-3x me is rocking....4-5x...getting what *MIGHT* be unmanagable, and personally..I want to live and enjoy life fully, go to restaurants, fly, etc and have him comfortable and ENJOYING LIFE with me, side by side ... :smitten:
> ...



Ah, if only we were closer together...:wubu:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

I have Fantasy Issues but I can't find anyone right now to share them with me I need a Actor that is going to be online 24/7 I don't need someone whom I can't reach when I want to roleplay about weight gain I'm come in contact with them before but they haven't been coming on lately and I'm running out of people to chat with who really share my Fantasy


----------

